# Temperature and humidity station for a cold smoking smokehouse?



## Markiz (Dec 18, 2022)

Can anyone recommend a type of a wireless thermometer and hygrometer for a smokehouse?
I can put basic thermometers while smoking easily enough, and a weather station when not smoking to also monitor humidity.
But I'd prefer to have a wireless solution that can also withstand smoke, so I don't have to keep changing equipment or climbing into the smokehouse.
Any such devices available?


----------

